# Pinto Beans for ammo



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It's a brisk day but I managed squeeze out 3 Pinto Bean shots. A little difficult to see the Pinto's connecting with the soda can. Shooting BareBack with Pickle Fork Shooter just for fun. Pintos are powered by 1845 Tubes. I enjoy the performance of these tubes. Using ordinary pouch.


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

I saw them ok. The thing about those pintos is that some are better than others. They are really good for practice because they force you to really focus your aim. How do they compare to garbonzo beans?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I have my own style of making and shooting slingshots but I must say I am quite impressed with your work and shooting. I also like that you've put up a pile of videos to back it all up and show us how it's done. Very interesting and probably the closest we'll ever get to seeing how the forkless flips of Guatemala are shot.

Excellent work and I loved your videos.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Haseeb2 said:


> I saw them ok. The thing about those pintos is that some are better than others. They are really good for practice because they force you to really focus your aim. How do they compare to garbonzo beans?


The Pintos make a good dent in a soda can but the Garbonzos rip through them tearing the can up too quickly. I will look for the larger heavier Pintos. For experimenting Bean shooting will save damage to hands shooters and property till you get the shooting form down. Thanks for Pinto tip.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I have my own style of making and shooting slingshots but I must say I am quite impressed with your work and shooting. I also like that you've put up a pile of videos to back it all up and show us how it's done. Very interesting and probably the closest we'll ever get to seeing how the forkless flips of Guatemala are shot.
> 
> Excellent work and I loved your videos.


Hey Jmps, I do recall you introducing me to the Guatemalan site and viewing all of the various interesting shooters very curious and gifted people. I appreciate that some find these videos of some value and perhaps even entertaining.
Thanks


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is some good shooting. I will have to try the Garbonzo beans. Two things cross my mind, you are either going to have an interesting impromptu garden in the spring, or the dogs may develop some bad gas from munching up beans in the yard.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> That is some good shooting. I will have to try the Garbonzo beans. Two things cross my mind, you are either going to have an interesting impromptu garden in the spring, or the dogs may develop some bad gas from munching up beans in the yard.


I would think Flatulence for the doggies is well on the way already. Thanks for enquire and the complement.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Top notch!


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

I like your shooting style.Your skill is admirable. I'm new to this forum and I also shoot bare hand flip style just holding the rubber slightly differently. I will try your style if it's not copy right protected By the way can someone please give me the link to that Guatemalan web site?
I'm craving for any slingshot related info I could use for my projects.You see I love experimenting and I'm always in pursuit of my ideal slingshot set up...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Top notch!


Thanks Fro.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jax said:


> I like your shooting style.Your skill is admirable. I'm new to this forum and I also shoot bare hand flip style just holding the rubber slightly differently. I will try your style if it's not copy right protected By the way can someone please give me the link to that Guatemalan web site?
> I'm craving for any slingshot related info I could use for my projects.You see I love experimenting and I'm always in pursuit of my ideal slingshot set up...


This was several moths ago and I cant find the link now but if Jmp is listening he will post it. I like all shooting close to the hand though I have not tried your style but I might give it a go. Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

This is how I flip with my wrist.Holding rubber like I do is not comfortable for long time shooting. It's just a case of "it can be done with minimalistic gear if necessary". In survival situation or emergency.Normally I use a motorbike glove with knuckles hard protection, not so much for safety although it does feel more secure but in first place for comfort and ability to draw harder and hold it for longer before release.









dgui said:


> I like your shooting style.Your skill is admirable. I'm new to this forum and I also shoot bare hand flip style just holding the rubber slightly differently. I will try your style if it's not copy right protected By the way can someone please give me the link to that Guatemalan web site?
> I'm craving for any slingshot related info I could use for my projects.You see I love experimenting and I'm always in pursuit of my ideal slingshot set up...


This was several moths ago and I cant find the link now but if Jmp is listening he will post it. I like all shooting close to the hand though I have not tried your style but I might give it a go. Appreciate the kind words.
[/quote]


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Checked out your pictorial views and I see how you make this work. I will attempt this with 2040 tubes and no glove no flip and so a soft shoot. I see how this is a accurate way to shoot since it is nearly like pointing. In pointing we are always accurate. You might even incorrporate a lazer pointer in the glove. I will take video of this attempt. Thanks for sharing something I had not thought of.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

If anyone is wanting to see the awesome forkless flips of the Guatemalan Indians:

http://www.elcurandero.com/slingshots/

http://www.coloresdelpueblo.org/Slingshots.html

Just enter "guatemalan slingshot" on any good search engine and you can spend hours running these down. I'm no expert in this sort of slingshot and shooting but to me it seems like the concept is the same with them. Also bear in mind the size of the native-made masterpieces is about the same as dgui's work.

I'm really thinking hard about making one of these and strapping up with some 32/333 for a trial run with balled-up-paper for learning!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Jmps,Thanks for posting the links and they are going into my favorites.


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> If anyone is wanting to see the awesome forkless flips of the Guatemalan Indians:
> 
> http://www.elcurandero.com/slingshots/
> 
> ...


Hi jmps, thank you for the links. I really like those slingshots from Guatemala. I couldn't find any bare back shooting videos though on thost websites. I'll try to google them.


----------

